# M-Audio Audiophile 192

## Shiner_Man

I just bought one of these cards:

http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/Audiophile192-main.html

I'm pretty sure it is not supported with alsa yet so I'm forced to use windows.  Anyway I can find out if they are working on this?  Is there some sort of alsa forums?  My google search has turned up nothing.

Thanks.

----------

## Cintra

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=263135&highlight=maudio

----------

## Shiner_Man

Thanks for the link but that has nothing to do with the card I have.  This is a pci card not a usb card.

----------

## gnat79

I have the same card. I'm looking through the ALSA howto. I found that the card is a 

```

0000:01:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies Inc.: Unknown device 3632

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at a000

        I/O ports at a400 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 1

```

by doing 

```
lspci -v |less
```

I didn't see a driver for it, and it probably doesn't have one. However, do you think it might be worth a shot using the via82xx driver and seeing if that does anything?

----------

## micmac

Hi there!

You can try the ice1724 driver (ALSA_CARDS="ice1724" if you're on a 2.4 series kernel). Load the driver and see if alsamixer sees the card.

----------

## gnat79

I'll get to that as soon as I fix my broken ALSA  :Smile:  I seem to have broken it while tyring to set it up for a SB Live! which should be easy. I made the mistake of following some of the stuff in the wiki instead of just following the alsa-guide.

I'll post back when I get to that point and have tried it.

Thanks for the tip.

Out of curiosity, do you have this card? Did you get it working? If not, why do you suggest that driver?

----------

## micmac

No, don't have one. But it uses the 1724 chip, so ...  :Very Happy: 

Can you explain your sig? Why 3?

----------

## gnat79

It's because I can't count in binary  :Smile: 

Where did you find out that it uses the 1724 chip? 

Thanks.

----------

## micmac

 *gnat79 wrote:*   

> It's because I can't count in binary 
> 
> Where did you find out that it uses the 1724 chip? 
> 
> Thanks.

 

Because it says so in the lspci output you posted  :Smile:  So does it work with the driver?

----------

## gnat79

VT1720/24   Hmmm, I didn't know that lspci gave you the driver name... Well, I guess I didn't know that was a driver name. No, I still am having some major problems with ALSA with my SB live card, so I'm trying to get that working first. If you know anything about it, look at this post :https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-360685.html

I'll get to this card soon, I hope!

----------

## himpierre

Hello.

Bought the audiophile 192 today, no success with the alsa ice1724 card driver. just a distorted noise. Well thats better than nothing he?  :Smile:  But OSS 3.99.3c from opensound.com works fine. 

regards

t.

----------

## Dominique_71

The audiophile 192 work fine here with the in-kernel ALSA driver ice1724 (kernel 2.6.26.6-rt11). It sounds terrific even when playing guitar on a tube amp. But...

1) Only the PCM playback mixer is working. The other mixers produce no effect at all. 

2) The switches are working. I don't tested all of them because of lack of IEC958 hardware.

That imply that this card is almost unusable without jackd and some jack mixer.

In qjackctl, I get 2 capture and 8 monitor outputs, as well that 8 playback intputs. That look silly because this card doesn't have as much connections but only 2 analog inputs, 4 analog outputs, one S/PDIF input and 1 .S/PDIF output.

The MIDI does appear in qjackctl. I will test it in the next couple of days.

EDIT : I redone my kernel and installed the last alsa-* (1-0-18a at that time). Alsamixer behave the same but I get the right number of in-out in jackd and in qjackctl.

EDIT2 : For the other mixers, they are not mixers but meters: description of the controls

 *Quote:*   

> > numid=13,iface=MIXER,name='Multi Track Peak'
> 
> peak meter.  read only.

 

But nothing append with them into alsamixer, and that even when I am not running jackd and I get the sound at the output. Any clue on how to get them to work ?

----------

